
Github: Your Single Point Of Failure - joshuacc
http://www.brandonsavage.net/github-your-single-point-of-failure/
======
arcatek
> Notably, Gitlab is written on Ruby on Rails; you should understand the
> security implications of Ruby on Rails before using Gitlab

Seems like the recent events have really hurt the trust toward RoR.

~~~
bunderbunder
It's understandable, really. 100% reliable arbitrary code execution exploits
are bad enough all by themselves. The nature of the exploit in question -
which many would consider to be a Freshman error that was allowed to stand for
an embarrassingly long time - makes it even more galling.

------
ryanaghdam
> Github also appears to share infrastructure between public and private
> repositories, making their paid clients as susceptible to downtime as their
> free users. This means Github is essentially charging companies and
> developers for not publishing their private code to the rest of the world,
> but not offering any kind of SLA for uptime.

This might depend on the level of service you pay for, or perhaps what
actually goes down. I've had access to GitHub enterprise while github.com was
down.

------
shousper
Nobody has heard of gitorious?

